# Upgrading single stock exhaust to dual stock exhaust ('18 Diesel Hatch)



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Anything is possible - but nothing I know of exists to do that in a bolt-on fashion.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Why?


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

You run the risk of killing HP and torque by changing over to a dual exhaust when single is more than adequate.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Valpo Cruze said:


> You run the risk of killing HP and torque by changing over to a dual exhaust when single is more than adequate.


HP and torque are computer controlled in the Diesel engine. Torque is electronically limited to meet the rated limit of the M32 transmission (named because it handles 320 newton-meters of torque - the trailing zero is left off the name when naming the products).

The exhaust system after the DPF and NOx catalyst will have zero or minimal effect on the engine output. It can't possibly be that much of an increase of backpressure, especially since the stock exhaust has no muffler. If you branch it into two pipes it will amount to nothing other than maybe wanting your car to have two exhaust pipes for looks.

Personally, dual exhaust only matters to me to see it on performance vehicles with V engines. It visually demonstrates performance, but that's about it. Any single exhaust pipe can do the same. When I had a complete POS Mazda RX-7 (1988 non-turbo model) one of the mufflers rusted out and dropped off the car. I had already straight-piped it when the catalytic converter was totally clogged from all the oil burning, so that car was so damned loud it was rattling open mailboxes as I drove past. It made fillings in your teeth vibrate. I took it to Midas and had them replace everything from the straight-pipe aft with a single exhaust pipe and add a good muffler. It quieted the car down good and still made it sound good (still had that rotary combustion exhaust sound, but mellow and smooth).


----------



## Beefy1.4Cruze (Dec 27, 2021)

FWIW, I just installed a Magnaflow dual-exit cat-back on my 2017 LS (gas, not diesel) just fine. Replaced the stock single-exit with the dual and it works just fine by my estimation. Sounds and looks much better imo.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I installed the magnaflow dual catback on my Cruze back in 2012 and replacing it finally this year , had leaks and like stated above I thibk single exhaust is more then enough but to each their own, my exhaust was the gen 1 a terrible design with the muffler in a terrible spot zzp later fixed this with their own system


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

I just wanted to see if it would actually provide a difference in increase of performance and mpg, not realizing that it is limited based on computer programmed specs


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

ajb62787 said:


> I just wanted to see if it would actually provide a difference in increase of performance and mpg, not realizing that it is limited based on computer programmed specs


Even if it wasn't (or with a tune - not something really available for the 1.6TD), a single exhaust would definitely suit the car just as well in terms of performance/fuel economy. Dual outlets would only just be for appearance in this case.


----------

